# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Shipping Companies >  HISTORY  OF  THE DIMAKIS SHIPPING COMPANY

## DIMAKIS CHARILAOS

TO PROTO XILINO PLIO TO 1936 TIS *DIMAKIS SHIPPING COMPANY*

MARIA DIMAKIS.jpg

----------


## DIMAKIS CHARILAOS

THERE ARE  PHOTOS OF COMPANIEW  FLEET  FROM  1936.
LET ME KNOW IF U R INTERESTED
THNKS

----------


## nautikos

Εννοειται και οτι μας ενδιαφερουν!! Οποτε μπορεσετε ευπροσδεκτες!

----------


## DIMAKIS CHARILAOS

TO PROTO XILINO PLIO TIS IKOGENIAS TO 1936

MARIA DIMAKIS.jpg

----------


## DIMAKIS CHARILAOS

THE 2ND SHIP

MesariaRESIZE.jpg

----------


## DIMAKIS CHARILAOS

AKOLOUTHI META TIN APOKTISI TOU MESSARIA

giannis dimakis 1RESIZE.jpg

----------


## DIMAKIS CHARILAOS

AKOLOUTHI META TO GIANNIS DIMAKIS I TA PLOIA VAFONTE GRI HROMA
KITRINI TZIMINIERA ME TO Δ
MARIA DIMAKI I.jpg

----------


## DIMAKIS CHARILAOS

INE TO 4 APOKTIMA TIS ETERIAS SE M/V

GIANNIS DIMAKIS II.jpg

----------


## DIMAKIS CHARILAOS

TA PLOIA ONOMAZOTAN GIANNIS & MARIA . O GIANNIS DIMAKIS ITAN O IDRITIS TIS ETERIAS GINEKA TOU I MARIA. (PAPOUS & GIAGIA)

GIANNIS DIMAKIS IIIRESIZE.jpg

----------


## DIMAKIS CHARILAOS

META TON THANATO TOU GIANNI DIMAKI TIN DIOIKISI TIS ETERIAS ANELAVAN O KOSTAS DIMAKIS (PATERAS MOU ) & O DIMITRIOS DIMAKIS (THIOS MOU)

MARIA DIMAKI II.jpg

----------


## DIMAKIS CHARILAOS

META TON THANATO TOU KOSTA DIMAKI (PATERAS MOU) KE LOGO TIS MEGALIS ILIKIAS TOU DIMITRIOU DIMAKI (THIOU MOU ) ANALAMVANO TIN ETERIA ME OREXI GIA ANANEOSI TOU STOLOU OPOU TO PROTO APOKTIMA INE TO KOSTAS DIMAKIS.
TA PLIA APO GRI GINONTE BLE I TZIMINIERA PARAMENI KITRINI APLOS TO Δ beni mesa se kokino kiklo
KOSTAS  DIMAKIS.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Παρα πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο και η εξιστοριση της πορειας της παραδοσιακης αυτης εταιρειας!

----------


## mastrovasilis

ωραίες φωτό. ωραία ιστορία. μπράβο συνέχισε έτσι και καλύτερα. ευχομαι να τα εκατοστήσεις τα παπόρια.... :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

Χαρη ,πολυ ωραια ,η παρουσιαση ,της ιστοριας ,της εταιριας.Απο μενα ,ενα μεγαλο μπραβο .. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## DIMAKIS CHARILAOS

thnks alot an thelis valtin ke sto mine traffic
filia

file pote girnas  athina?

pos pernas stin rodo?

perimeno nea sou

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο από τα παλαιότερα μότορσιπ της οικογένειας Δημάκη της Μυτιλήνης, το ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΑΚΗΣ Ι (αριστερά) και το ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΑΚΗΣ ΙΙ (δεξιά) το 1975 από το φακό του Konrad Helbing.

giannis dimakis Ι et ΙΙ -1975 at lesvos - konrad helbing.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δυο από τα παλαιότερα μότορσιπ της οικογένειας Δημάκη της Μυτιλήνης, το ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΑΚΗΣ Ι (αριστερά) και το ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΑΚΗΣ ΙΙ (δεξιά) το 1975 από το φακό του Konrad Helbing.
> 
> giannis dimakis Ι et ΙΙ -1975 at lesvos - konrad helbing.jpg


 To ΓΔΙΙ είναι από τα γνωστά ολλανδικά (1959/895 dwt) με τα μυθικά ονόματα, ex Mithras.Aυτό το καραβάκι διαλύθηκε στο μακρυνό Αλάνγκ το 2008.

----------


## npapad

Το ΜΑΡΙΑ ΔΗΜΑΚΗ ΙΙ στο Ηράκλειο στις 20-6-2003.
2426702.jpg
και το ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΑΚΗΣ ΙΙ στο Ηράκλειο στις 29-8-2006.
2327470.jpg
Φωτογραφίες του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad)

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφία μου του ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΔΗΜΑΚΗΣ στο Ηράκλειο στις 1-4-2008
2411472.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Φωτογραφία μου του ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΔΗΜΑΚΗΣ στο Ηράκλειο στις 1-4-2008
> 2411472.jpg


πολυ όμορφο,φιλε,npapad εχω φίλους που ταξίδεψαν μαζι του.

----------


## npapad

> TO PROTO XILINO PLIO TIS IKOGENIAS TO 1936
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10334


Δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται για το ίδιο (η ημερομηνία κατασκευής δεν ταιριάζει) αλλά ο Lloyd's Register 1971-72 αναφέρει και ένα επιπλέον ξύλινο ΜΑΡΙΑ ΔΗΜΑΚΗ στην εταιρεία.

MARIA DIMAKI (ex. ATHENA -63), Wood Aux, *IMO 5028526* registered at MYTILINI (off. no 11 - Sailing Ships, B' Class) call sign SXPF, built 1949 (Marathokampos, Samos) 111 gt. 93' 6'' X 25' 6''. Engine : Oil 2 cyl. 90 BHP (Emade 1955 - Fitted -) Dimadi (Greece).

Το παρελθόν του κουμπώνει εν μέρει με τα στοιχεία που έχω από τις λίστες του αδελφού μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad).

ΑΘΗΝΑ, Νηολόγιο Σάμου 46 (Β΄κλάση) από 11-1-1950 έως 17-12-1959. Νηολογημένο σαν "πορθμείο".
ΑΘΗΝΑ, Νηολόγιο Πειραιά 336 (φορτηγίδων) από 17-12-1959. Νηολογημένο σαν "φορτηγό"
Δεν έχω την τελική μεταβολή αλλά από το 1963 και μετά κυκλοφορεί σαν ΜΑΡΙΑ ΔΗΜΑΚΗ με τα παραπάνω στοιχεία.

Και μια παράκληση στους admins. Έχουμε 2 διαφορετικά θέματα για την εταιρεία ΔΗΜΑΚΗ στο forum. Μήπως να τα ενοποιήσουμε σε ένα ?

----------

